# SOMETHING POSITIVE - STAY HOPEFUL!



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

I know how tumultuous this infertility experience is and how often you may drive yourself mad scrolling for hours fishing through hundreds of blogs and posts to find a positive story that somewhat relates to your own. I was that person, I still am.

I'm 24 years old and have been with my partner for 7 years. I had an operation as a child which has led to me being riddled with adhesions, fluid on both tubes, a tilted womb, ploycystic ovaries and polyps. I originally went to my doctor due to severe abdominal pain that I had been experiencing for over a year. Long story short, I was told that the pain would have to be dealt with as I could not be operated on due to adhesions, neither could  my tubes be drained or cysts and polyps be removed. I was sterilised via essure procedure and told that if I wanted kids in the future, it was encouraged that I start IVF ASAP. By October 2014 the process had started, I moved to the top of the waiting list VERY quickly - ICSI process due to male morphology issues.

Doctor told me that the chances of ICSI working was only 30% due to my long list of problems and it more than likely would not work the first time around.

16/10/2014: I had my group sitting where they give all the information about the procedure and we collect our forms. It wasn't as tedious as I thought it'd be.

10/11/2014: I collected my Buserelin and started taking 0.5 injection - womb lining took very long to thin out, some areas were thicker than others - doctor wasn't sure if Buserelin was effective enough but still moved me onto next stage eventually.

27/11/2014: Started menopur - this is where the journey got REAL long. Over the course of 18 days my dose of menopur was increased from 2 powders to 4 powders to 6 powders as ovaries/follies took FOREVER to grow/stimulate. During this time I had a total of 8 scans - it felt as if by the end of the process they'd know my lower region better than I did  

15/12/2014: HCG injection and last dose of menopur/buserelin which was BLISS. 

17/12/2014: Egg collection - 20 eggs collected - due to be put back in 19/12/2014

18/12/2014: Admitted into emergency ward at Women's hospital after experiencing the WORST PAIN EVER - possible OHSS made worse by the amount of menopur I had been taking. Missed egg replacement - rearranged for 22/12/2014 IF I had fully recovered, otherwise treatment would be postponed - at this stage I wasn't at all bothered as the thought of anything being put inside me made me want to cower away in a corner. Luckily the drip that I was on seemed to have washed the fluid away that was built upon my ovaries and I was able to go ahead with replacement on 22nd.

22/12/2014: Eggs didn't get on too well, only two average blastocysts replaced - no frosties    At this stage I was convinced it would not work and wasn't sure if I could go through the process again, Egg collection pain made me VERY scared and apprehensive.

Told to test on 02/01/2014

30/12/2014: I had convinced myself and my partner that it had failed as it felt as if AF was coming, I took a test to get it out of the way so I could move on   SHOCK BFP - this couldn't be right. I took another on wednesday and another on friday - all VERY strong BFP lines. To date I have taken 6 tests including 2 clear blue just so I could see the words 'pregnant' as I was and still am in denial. I have my 7 week scan this friday 23rd and am very nervous.

Symptoms so far include BIG sore boobs, morning sickness but without the throwing up, period like cramps, tiredness, insomnia   and extreme hunger. However I love it all as it's all a little reminder of what is going on inside me.

I know this was a very long post  but what I wanted to make everyone see is that there is always a possibility. A small chance is still a chance, I'd never have thought this would work, not even the doctor did but if it is meant to be it will be.

Thanks for reading and good luck to you all.


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a quick update. 

Found out I am having twins today, both have strong heartbeats and are doing really well apparently. 

I hope this gives you all a bit of positive perspective. All the best guys xxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations PP   x


----------



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Fantastic news!! Congratulations ..what an inspiring and truly positive story 
Best wishes to you in your pregnancy xxx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much Becka and  Hannah . All the best on your journeys xxx


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely story! Congratulations!!!!! Fingers crossed I get the same this year!!!!


----------



## mainey (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm truly happy for you. I pray you have a healthy baby at the 
end of this pregnancy xxxx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! just had my first FET as my first icsi ended with BFN! Had my 2 embryos transfered on 23rd jan find out on 4th feb hopeing its really good news been trying for a baby 5 year in may its heartbreaking!! Xx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Becca and Mainey, I'm praying for u both. Please keep me updated on how things go.  

Steph, fingers crossed for u. Did you have a 3/5 day transfer and how are u feeling? Xxxxx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats on yours  they both was 5 day blasts i think one was hatching! i feel fine had cramps since transfer hopeing its a good sign had a bit of blood in mucus today but not gettin too excited but its hard not to! X


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

If it's any consolation, I had reeeally bad implantation cramps the following day after my 5 day transfer. It's almost as if I could feel them burying themselves, quite strange really but fingers crossed it's a good sign for you too. Keep posting your symptoms, someone will always be available to share theirs with you. The two week wait is evil if you try and go through it on your own, I was a terrible serial-googler lol xxx


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Now that's a story to keep anyone going and being positive, if ever I've heard one   Massive congrats and so pleased things have worked out for you. x


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you i hope it is implantion cramps now  i will keep posting and lettig you all know... your story is so positive its giving me lots of hope x


----------



## Pickle123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lovely story (well, the ending!). Huge congrats and a h&h 9 months x


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

hey, well still getting cramps full of cold! Week today and i find out if im going to be a mummy or not x


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Pickle. All the best on your journey  

Hi Steph   Sorry to hear you're ill. How u getting on with the 2ww? Any temptations to test yet? Xxx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Im doing ok at the min think its too early to test so i might wait till sunday which is my birthday so would be a great pressie x


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

OK well let me know how it goes. I have everything crossed for you, would be an amazing birthday gift. Xxx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Only just seen your post Tiffin. Thank you lovely xxxx  All the best to you xxxx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Steph. How you getting on, how are u feeling? xxx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Isn't your birthday today too? Happy Birthday xxxxx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey im fine thank you the brown spottin has stopped & it is 24 today thank you! Il PM you x


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey positivepoppy! was it your scan today? How did it go? Xx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Steph. How are you?? Thanks for asking, my scan is on Thursday though, the wait is killing me haha. How's everything going? Yours is next Monday isn't it? Xx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey been better had bleeding again yesterday only seems to be before i got to bed its brown all day then abit pink in afternoon then red ! I phoned nurse again as i panicked she said its common in early pregnancy if it gets any worse they will ask me to go in but she said they wont be able to see anything and it wil only make me worse i feel very pregnant feel sick all day non stop gone off all food pee loads boobs feel sore not bad but... i did another test yesterday when i was 6 week it came up in seconds and was darker than the control line hopeing thats a good sign! Aww really i thought it was today lol not long to wait  and yeh got mine on monday ! Xx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds perfectly normal to me. Remember you've had loads of drugs n stuff as well and there's a lot leaving your system. Try not to worry, if you had bleeding with no symptoms then it'd probably be a concern but your symptoms are really strong which sounds good. Plus the positive test is a good sign too as usually with ectopic's you'll get a positive at first n then a negative. You'll be fine


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope so feels loads better tho  its nice when you can talk to people who have gone thru it! yeh could be alsorts which nurse didnt seem to bothered about it so... yeh i couldn't believe how quick the test came up lol hope ur well xx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Let me know how u get on today p-poppy  xx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Steph, thanks for the message. Everything went well thank goodness. The twins are doing really well. One of them was bouncing around a lot. Just a few more days until yours, how u feeling? Xx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Aww yey   bet it was amazing! Yeh got mine monday so nervous tho   im ok tar the bleedin has seemed to stop just gettin like period cramps every now & again which they say is normal as eveything is stretching! Xx


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah perfectly normal, I still get them now. It's a strange feeling having them but knowing they're not there for that lol xx


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeh true getting something wonderful at end instead lol  x


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

scan day tomorrow 😆 x


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

Yayyy I bet you can't wait. How u feeling?


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't so excited now its here! Keep getting heartburn now lol x


----------



## PositivePoppy (Nov 21, 2014)

What time are you having it?? I'll be looking out for your msg! So excited for u!!!


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Its at 12 o'clock il message when im out x


----------



## steph.x (Jul 22, 2014)

Hii, how r u? Got my first midwife appointment on tuesday   very excited  x


----------

